# Cranky Onion



## crankybuzzard (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm not sure if I've posted any of these before, but when I make a brisket, the bride and boys always want some done.  

It's nothing more than a yellow onion, a full head of garlic, a little EVOO, and some brisket rub.  The garlic and the onion will both be very flavorful and not as pungent as they would raw.  













IMG_8736.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






Peel the onion and cut off the top and the stem. 












IMG_8738.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






This next part is tricky, you want to cut the onion into a checkerboard pattern, but NOT all the way through.  

Cut one direction, rotate 90 degrees and cut again. 












IMG_8739.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_8740.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






Get some aluminum foil, add a little oil to it, and then put your onion on top of the oil. 












IMG_8741.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_8742.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






Then, place your peeled garlic onto the foil as well.  I just had it in a lump next to the onion, but my wife interrupted with; "damn dude, at least make it pretty!"

So here it is, all pretty...












IMG_8743.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






Brush olive oil all over the top of the onion, and then sprinkle with your brisket rub.    Then wrap it up tight, and place into the smoker for a few hours.   About 30 minutes before you pull them from the smoker, open the top for a little smoke to get it. 












IMG_8744.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_8745.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017






Finished pics later when everything is done.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 12, 2017)

I do kinda the same thing.

No garlic and I don't wrap in foil.

Watching.


----------



## geezer (Mar 12, 2017)

In!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks tasty! We like to do them like that too.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 12, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I do kinda the same thing.
> 
> No garlic and I don't wrap in foil.
> 
> ...



No garlic?  How do you keep the vampires away?!?  :sausage:



dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty! We like to do them like that too.



Amazing aren't they?


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 12, 2017)

Yet another SMF bucket list item...


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 12, 2017)

It's not pretty, but it's sure tasty!

About 3.5 hours in the smoker.  












IMG_8750.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


















IMG_8751.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## boykjo (Mar 12, 2017)

Looks awesome CB..... Fuel for the A bombs....lol


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 12, 2017)

I would eat that with a spoon. And everyone around me would suffer the consequences...


----------



## redheelerdog (Mar 12, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I would eat that with a spoon. And everyone around me would suffer the consequences...


Looks great Charlie - MOI, that is funny!


----------



## devildog89 (Mar 13, 2017)

Awesome, will be trying this, used to do something similar on the grill.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks delicious Charlie!

Can't beat garlic & onions.

I bet it would be good spread on a nice piece of crusty bread!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 13, 2017)

boykjo said:


> Looks awesome CB..... Fuel for the A bombs....lol





MyOwnIdaho said:


> I would eat that with a spoon. And everyone around me would suffer the consequences...


Yes, this combination is quite the recipe for fragrant emissions!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Mar 13, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious Charlie!
> 
> Can't beat garlic & onions.
> 
> ...


Al, if you make it, strain the oil and then the onion and garlic mash up nicely together and they do make an excellent spread!


----------



## gary s (Mar 13, 2017)

Nice !!!   I do that on the grill quite often Love the flavor of the garlic

Great job 

Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 13, 2017)

Dang

That looks real good.

My wife the Amish woman wont touch onions, like Debra Winger on urban cowboy, spitting the onions out of the tuna fish sammich.


----------



## worktogthr (Mar 13, 2017)

Where has this been all my life?


----------



## sundown farms (Mar 13, 2017)

Have wrapped and smoked garlic and onions, but not together with rub. Will try it next weekend. Would be great with drippings from the meat drizzled in.


----------



## richard cameron (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks good.  The only problem that I have is, I don't have a brisket to cook.  I'm going to have to buy one.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Mar 13, 2017)

Awesome!

I've done this many time around the campfire directly and/or in a Dutch Oven, but not in a smoker. Duhhh!!!

Good job Cranky!


----------



## tropics (Mar 13, 2017)

Charlie they look good,I have done onions and garlic separately.

Richie


----------



## b-one (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm skipping the bread and going hamburger topping! Looks tasty CB!Thumbs Up


----------



## milkman55 (Mar 14, 2017)

These look great.  I bought three oversized sweet onions and garlic to throw in the smoker with a pork sirloin I am smoking this week.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 14, 2017)

CB, Another item added to my "must do" list ! It looks delicious! point!


----------



## glutton11 (Mar 14, 2017)

That looks to die for....that would make an awesome spread on some toast....definitely gonna give this a try.


----------

